# Taking an unpaid LOA



## ZBC15 (Aug 22, 2020)

Can you take an LOA if you’re on CA? Also can you request that LOA over the phone?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Leave of absence contact info:

What to do/Contacts
The first step in the leave process is for the team member to contact their HR partner or leader. Team members may be asked to call the Target Leave and Disability team directly at 800-828-5850, Monday through Friday from 7 a.m. to 7 p.m. CT.
The Target Leave and Disability team handles most leave and disability administration processes for team members.
The fax number is 847-554-1660. Please include your claim number (if known) or team member ID number on your fax.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 22, 2020)

If you take a LOA while on a CA, your CA pauses.
So if you’re on a 12mo CA and 3 months in you take a LOA, you’ll still have 9mo left whenever you return.


----------



## ZBC15 (Aug 22, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> If you take a LOA while on a CA, your CA pauses.
> So if you’re on a 12mo CA and 3 months in you take a LOA, you’ll still have 9mo left whenever you return.


Thank you I think they’re planning on putting me on CA and I was already planning on asking for a 2 week leave wasn’t sure if they’d tell me no because of the CA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Talk to hr now.


----------



## ZBC15 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to hr now.


I won’t be back in until tomorrow but I defiantly will thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Do it before you get the ca.


----------



## ZBC15 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Do it before you get the ca.


I’m probably gonna get the CA when I go in tomorrow that’s my problem


----------



## Kgs1234 (Nov 10, 2020)

If I am on leave and realize I would like to stay on leave for a little longer (I was only going to for a month but wanted to extend it out another month) is that possible or is it not an option to extend?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe not. Ask your hr. 1st qtr has no hours. 4th qtr is the best time to work.


----------

